# Whining Problems



## bunnie (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a 7 month old male English Setter pup. From day one when we brought him home, he would whine in the mornings. 

As soon as he hears anyone stirring in the house, the whining starts up. The real problem with this is we also have a 15 mo old daughter who tends to wake up a lot earlier than we do and will play quietly upstairs until my husband and I get up. I refuse to get up before 7:30 to let him out and feed him just because he decides he wants to get up, it is just not a lifestyle that is compatible with ours. We also live in a townhouse so I'm worried about noise complaints from his constant early morning whining.

He sleeps downstairs in our family room in his crate. We started him upstairs in the crate, but we had whining all night long which, with a young child, doesn't work. He moved downstairs to the kitchen and the whining at night wasn't an issues (he has the whole kitchen fenced off to himself but he finally got big enough for counter cruising and that had to stop) although the morning whining never stopped. So now he is crated at night and we have tried having it covered and uncovered.

Our trainer at puppy classes had told us to a) ignore the whining, he'll just keep on doing it if he gets a response to it b) use a spray bottle with a bit of midly vinegared water to spray at him when he does it or c) fill a tin can with rocks or pennies, something that makes an obnoxious noise and shake it when he whines. We have tried all of these and none work. He will whine forever (not joking, he has missed meals, potty times, play times, etc because I don't want to give in to his whining) and he doesn't care about the other two. We unfortunately have tried a citronella collar a shock collar and a remote control shock collar and he does not care about any of these either. Keeps on whining away.

It is driving me insane to way up every morning to constant whining plus I'm worried about noise complaints. Any ideas?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

If I hear you correctly, you're punishing the whinning by withholding food, loss of playtime and you won't let him go potty. Did your puppy instructor tell you to do those things?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

TooneyDogs said:


> If I hear you correctly, you're punishing the whinning by withholding food, loss of playtime and you won't let him go potty. Did your puppy instructor tell you to do those things?


Plus

*We unfortunately have tried a citronella collar a shock collar and a remote control shock collar and he does not care about any of these either. Keeps on whining away.*

If it were me I would be getting out of bed earlier. It's very normal for crate dogs or not crated to want to be up when family makes noise in morning. There may be bigger problems down the road with the shock collar on puppy use. That is an amazing 15 month old child that play quietly. Not many that I know will play without noise. I'm out of here, they have already used the elephant gun to shoot a flea routine. I got nothing more to say.

PS
Were it me, I would be dumping the trainer


----------



## charmander21 (Jul 12, 2009)

TooneyDogs said:


> If I hear you correctly, you're punishing the whinning by withholding food, loss of playtime and you won't let him go potty. Did your puppy instructor tell you to do those things?


I dont think they meant that they were punishing it by taking away these things regularly.. I think they just meant that they have been forced to put them off before in order to be consistent in thier efforts and not give in to the unwanted behaviour.


----------

